# Yak sized Crab Pots?



## moolooman (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the info on Squidding, now I have a query on crab pots....

Is anyone aware of a crab pot (or similar device) that may suit use from a Yak? I have normal pots, but they are obviously fairly unmanageable on the yak (due to size). I have a vague recollection of something I saw in a fishing mag, that was essentially a minimised version of a pot, but can't find anything more about it.

Where I usually fish is also well populated by 'muddies' (the buggers tend to walk off with my jewfish baits), so I would be keen to find something that could easily be loaded onto the yak and set up/retrieved without the obvious difficulties with normal sized pots.

Also, any tips on securing 'muddies' safely on a yak? (I have a distinct aversion to handling anything so 'bitey' in the vicinity of my 'jatz crackers'...) I am guessing a bucket, with a lid, on my lap, whilst ejecting 'the bitey' from the 'entrapment device', but if anyone has a better method?....

Cheers
Moolooman


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Try These T Pots. Im about to invest in them myself.

http://crabbingnets.com/

Gus Veness Fishing and Sport
Unit 1, No. 5, Endeavour Road, Taren Point, NSW 2229, Australia
Tel: +61 2 9540 2955 
Fax: +61 2 9540 2712
email: [email protected]


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

neighbour has a very small version that hangs off a line. it basicly just folds up like a book closing when you pull it up. however he brought it somewhere off the net and hes not even sure its legal cheers good luck


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i just use a stocking with some scrap fish [ mullet the best ]crabs come in chew on the fish shred the stocking and get tangled in it .


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I bought a T-pot last week. They are brilliant!!
I can really recomend them!
Put it in last night, and had a nice ( but pritty small) Mudcrab in the morning.
The good thing is I work right on the river now, so i can check it several times while at work too.
So instead of a cigarette-break I´ve got a "Crab-break now.
Made myself a landing spot a well, soon I gona "Yakfish to work and back"!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hollgi said:


> I bought a T-pot last week. They are brilliant!!
> I can really recomend them!
> Put it in last night, and had a nice ( but pritty small) Mudcrab in the morning.
> The good thing is I work right on the river now, so i can check it several times while at work too.
> ...


How much did it cost Hollgi , and where are you .


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the idea of crabbing from a yak buy I'm still concerned about handling the crabs on release or capture.

Anyone have experience here in handling crabs on a kayak?

Best ways?

Cheers


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

occy 
thats a crack up :lol: :lol: :lol: 
sometimes i find crabs in the stockings and i havnt even baited them up yet :lol: :lol: :lol:

craig


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Just thinking outside the box - maybe a kayak 'trailer' type unit? Something big enough to hold the pots, and maybe some sort of storage unit for any crab unlucky enough to get collared? Less risk of any mud-crab related 'injuries'.


You gotta love this place... its already been done.
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12526&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=trailer


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

> How much did it cost Hollgi , and where are you .


Well the 680 costs normally about 28$ which is quite expensive, but my local tackle shop in Brunswick looks after me.
I life in Brunswick HEADS and work in Mullum.

Got another one today... (just leagal, went back..)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

hollgi said:


> > How much did it cost Hollgi , and where are you .
> 
> 
> Well the 680 costs normally about 28$ which is quite expensive, but my local tackle shop in Brunswick looks after me.
> ...


Ah I forgott:
The 680 has a doubled floor, like a door and its easy to " Shake " the crab out into a bucket or whatever...


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Have a look at the Crab'n'gear pots that are made at Clontarf on the Redcliffe Peninsular. These are some of the best pots that I have ever used. They make them in sizes to suit smaller boats so they may fit comfotably on a yak. The guys there are very helpful and would be more than capable of providing any advice on their products if you asked them.

Check the website link below.

http://crabngear.com.au/

Kev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I've used large pots before, drop em off in the stink boat and check them daily in the yak.
I found that crabs go completely quiet if you drop them into a cooler bag, the dark seems to make them go dormant - it happens immediately so it can't be the cool. Generaly I just pull into the bank if there's a keeper in there. Otherwise I open the door and tip them sraight out.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Moolooman - just use the circular normal sized ones. I stack 4 (the legal limit) on the front of the pacer. An occy strap either side keeps them upright. When I've got a crab I want to keep I have a drawstring keeper net that I put over the door in the floor and just drop them in. Otherwise shake the small ones over the side.

With some really big Jenny's that get cranky I pull to the bank and dismount so I can release them without damaging them as they tend to drop their claws if your trying to dislodge them quickly in the yak.


----------



## Detritus2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

A friend of mine with an Outback uses a washing basket instead of a crate. Normal nets fit diagonally in the washing basket.


----------

